# Fly Fishing Forums



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Interested in the opinions of the fly fishers here about their favorite fly fishing forum. I usually go to this forum for ohio related fly fishing but sometimes would like to information in other forums. The problem is that there seems to be a lot of forums on fly fishing. My head is already spinning from trying to remember usernames and passwords, so I would like to join a good, active, informative, friendly fly fishing forum in addition to OGF. Thanks!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I come here a lot and also go to the Fly Tying Forum. They have tons of fly recipes, member ties, swaps, coldwater, warmwater, saltwater, and some trip reports. It's a lot of info to swim through, for sure. I also use WVAngler.com for WV-specific reports and ties.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

most flyfishing forums have died off. not too many get a lot of traffic anymore. theyre down to a core group of people.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

PA Fly Fish. Its centered around fishing in PA for the most part, but tons of info and very helpful guys, and it is very active. Sections on tying, beginners, stream locations, reports, salt, warmwater, gear, ect..


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

FAOL...That's flyanglersonline.com . That is the site where I received the help, advice, & solid information that grew my love for this sport. Without FAOL, the friends I made (& continue to make) there, & the willingness of the membership to help & share with others, I may not be fly fishing now. I have also developed & maintained MANY solid friendships through that board. They have a number of forums & some of the most knowledgeable, open, & friendly fly fishers ANYWHERE! The board is also international plus saltwater information is also available. It has been my #1 board since 2003.
This is a wonderful & helpful OHIO board for ALL types of fishing. FAOL is targeted to fly fishing & it has no equal (IMHO) in that regard. Check it out.
Mike

ps: I know you're already registered there. Go to bulletin board, then hit "new posts" toward the upper left & you'll see all posts (in ANY forum) since your last visit. Believe me, you'll see posts/threads of interest to you that you may miss by hopping forum to forum.

pps: If you have questions, PM me.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I enjoy visiting this forum, but just like any forum I sometimes have to bite my lip. I try to stay local with my fishing so paflyfish.com and wvangler.com are favorites as well. However, I visit the globalflyfisher.com website every now and then and even had the chance to write an article for them. I think you will always have one or two people that will dominate the conversation, but they can also make these places much more entertaining and colorful.
Lately, I find myself following more blogs. There are quite a few local guys that have great blogs and share some awesome adventures.
Merf


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys! OhioTuber, I agree in FAOL being a good site. I have pretty much whittled my forum memberships to this one, the ultralight fly forum, the fiberglass rod forum and then a fourth more general forum. I am thinking of picking one of these as an option for the more general forum pick:

http://www.theflyfishingforum.com
http://www.washingtonflyfishing.com/board/
http://flyanglersonline.com/bb/

fishmerf, I checked out globalflyfisher and it just seemed to commercial and busy looking. I do agree with you regarding blogs.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

ARReflections said:


> Thanks for all the replys! OhioTuber, I agree in FAOL being a good site. I have pretty much whittled my forum memberships to this one, the ultralight fly forum, the fiberglass rod forum and then a fourth more general forum. I am thinking of picking one of these as an option for the more general forum pick:
> 
> http://www.theflyfishingforum.com
> http://www.washingtonflyfishing.com/board/
> ...


I post here, FAOL, & the Ultralight forum as general boards. Others I post in are (or have become) regional, ie www.warmfly.com which deals mainly with Louisianna & deep south. I looked at that flyfishingforum you listed & it is REALLY cluttered. By that, I mean (IMHO) that they have way too many forums & it looks like it would be tedious & time taking to find a subject of interest. As an example of saving time, on this board, click on "new posts" & you'll see posts in ALL forums since you last visited. Same with FAOL & that's nice as, many times, stuff that interests us may be posted in a forum we might otherwise have bypassed.
Mike


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree that many of the websites are cluttered, but they all have something to offer. I always enjoy the video section of the globalflyfisher site. I might have to start a thread on popular local blogs.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

My favorite fly fishing forum is this one:
[/COLOR] 
http://ultralightflyfishing.yuku.com/

It's not SUPER active, but since I'm an avid UL fisherman, it most closely suits my needs and desires.

But, for the record, THIS forum is the one I frequent the most.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

The itinerant angler, my personal favorite. Its a great board


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

For good info on gear, I often got to Dan Blanton's site. Stripers On Line can be useful at times, and sometimes people post some impressive catches there. I too like the Itinerant Angler's board.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I second TheCreams recommendation......"Flytyingforum.com" It was started and is still run by a young man from Southern Ohio who uses the nickname of "Smalliehunter". It has a very large international following with a very strong Midwest membership. A number of years ago it began to get very cluttered so 3 other spinoff "sister sites" were developed....one each for: rod building, classic flytying, and flyfishing. If you join one, you have a crossover membership to the other three. I spend 90% of my time on the flytyingforum.com, but also get a lot of inspiration from the classicflies site as well which deals with older classics as well as Salmon flies. Once you become a member, you have the ability to click on a tab for "new posts" which is a very nice feature.

Mike


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

fly fisherman used to have a great forum, then the mag was bought out and they changed the forum format. people left in droves. many went to faol which was rockin'. then people left there. there used to be dozens of new threads started daily at these places. literally hundreds if not thousands of registered users. frankly, forums arent as nearly as popular as they used to be. doesnt matter the forum, or the content, people got bored I think.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Surprised no one mentioned North American fly fishing forum! It never dies off! Lots of fly swaps and all kinds of sections for diff fish and fly tying! My name is GeorgeMcfly on there! http://www.theflyfishingforum.com/forums/index.php
also my forum is mostly fly guys. not alot of posters but its pretty cool check it out if ya got time! Got the flow charts and weather and all that. 
http://glfishingforum.com/forum/index.php


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

My favorite is http://ultralightflyfishing.yuku.com/

I am biased though, cause I own it.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jkurtz7 said:


> My favorite is http://ultralightflyfishing.yuku.com/
> 
> I am biased though, cause I own it.


I THOUGHT your screenname looked familiar...


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I joined the ultralight forum


----------

